# wobbly staircase



## Quantz

Context is a fair

In a hall of mirrors, there is a "wobbly staircase".

Found a reference here :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historic_Bushkill_Park
Does not say _what_ it is, though.


----------



## dippychipie

wobbly means it moves about when you walk on it - doesn't feel very secure.


----------



## Quantz

J'entends bien, but more precisely, I need to find the name of it.


----------



## Jabote

Un escalier branlant


----------



## Cath.S.

Jabote !!! 
Long time no see...
Contente de te revoir, en revanche je trouve qu'_escalier branlant_ conviendrait dans un contexte autre que celui des manèges. Il s'agit après tout d'une attraction dans une foire.
_Un escalier farceur_ ?


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:


> Jabote !!!
> Long time no see...
> Contente de te revoir, en revanche je trouve qu'_escalier branlant_ conviendrait dans un contexte autre que celui des manèges. Il s'agit après tout d'une attraction dans une foire.
> _Un escalier farceur_ ?


 
Merci pour le warm welcome, egueule !

Effectivement, j'avais juste fait abstraction du contexte...  Quoique branlant pourrait tout de même convenir, mais ça ne rend pas le fait que l'aspect branlant est intentionnel.


----------



## Quantz

Escalier flottant
Escalier qui bouge
Escalier à bascule…
J'hésite…


----------



## Cath.S.

_Escalier ivre._


----------



## Quantz

Trop littéraire : les forains ne sont pas des poètes…
Escalier qui tangue


----------



## archijacq

escalier oscillant (c'est un type d'agrès)


----------



## clopac

escalier piégé ?


----------



## Quantz

Je vois très bien, archijacq, mon fils a tenu à y monter, et aussitôt il a tenu à ce que je l'en redescende. 

@clopac : "piégé" évoque une intention, pas un état...


----------



## Jabote

Je dirais bien "escalier casse-gueule", mais cela introduirait un mot grossier qui n'est pas présent dans l'original...


----------



## Cath.S.

_L'escalier turbulent,_
_l'escalier animé._


----------



## clopac

Escalier mouvant ?


----------



## Franglais1969

clopac said:


> Escalier mouvant ?



Je crois que non. 

To me that would seem to indicate the staircase physically moves itself.  Wobbly typically means that it is wonky; because of age, or whatever reason, it is not as stable as it once was.


----------



## Quantz

Franglais1969 said:


> Je crois que non.
> 
> To me that would seem to indicate the staircase physically moves itself.  Wobbly typically means that it is wonky; because of age, or whatever reason, it is not as stable as it once was.



Right, Franglais, but not because of age : as said, it's a fair ride.


----------



## Franglais1969

Yes, I know, Hellstan; I was just explaining to clopac how I would typically use wobbly.


----------



## Quantz

Anyway, it's a wobbly search.


----------



## Cath.S.

Wait a sec. I'm not sure at all now the Wiki text refers to a _ride_ called wobbly staircase: first of all, the whole place is old, then the next words after wobbly staircase are : _Upstairs_...


----------



## Quantz

egueule said:


> Wait a sec. I'm not sure at all now the Wiki text refers to a _ride_ called wobbly staircase: first of all, the whole place is old, then the next words after wobbly staircase are : _Upstairs_...



Listen, Watson, old chap…


----------



## Cath.S.

hellstan said:


> Listen, Watson, old chap…


I won't throw a wobbly.


----------



## Franglais1969

egueule said:


> I won't throw a wobbly.



Bravo, egueule! You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Quantz

egueule said:


> I won't throw a wobbly.



Neither will I throw the gauntlet, messire. 
So, no more wobbly suggestions ?


----------



## Gil

"chambranler" et "chambranlant" pourraient nous tirer d'affaire, mais il y en a qui ne comprendraient pas.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Il me venait « ... de traviole / de guingois / déglingué / tout bizarre »
Mais je ne connaissais pas _wobbly _il y a 5 minutes (le temps de lire ce fil, oui !)... faut me pardonner !


----------



## Quantz

Gil, Karine : note this is a ride in a fair, so the stairs is wobbly by design.
So not _déglingué_, mi dispiace.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

hellstan said:


> Gil, Karine : note this is a ride in a fair, so the stairs is wobbly by design. [...]


Ça j'avais compris. Je croyais que c'était le nom de l'attraction (que je ne connais pas non plus) qu'on cherchait. Que ça soit exprès est évident. On imagine que tout est fait exprès dans une fête foraine, non ?  Enfin, j'ose l'espérer...


----------



## Quantz

En effet, l'attraction porte ce nom anglais : "wobbly staircase" or "wobbly stairs". Donc les adjectifs du type déglingué ne fonctionnent pas.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

hellstan said:


> [...] Donc les adjectifs du type déglingué ne fonctionnent pas.


Sans doute pas, et puisque tu le dis je te crois. Mais je n'ai pas compris pourquoi...


----------



## Quantz

Car déglingué désigne un état involontaire, usure du temps, mauvais entretien. Pas un état _by design_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

hellstan said:


> Car déglingué désigne un état involontaire, usure du temps, mauvais entretien. Pas un état _by design_.


Euh, justement c'est cet argument que je ne comprends pas ! 
L'attraction « Le château hanté » a été conçue comme ça aussi, non ? Le château n'est pas vraiment devenu hanté avec le temps...
Bon, il doit y avoir un gros truc évident qui doit m'échapper, désolée... Mais ce n'est pas grave, je comprendrais l'année prochaine !


----------



## Quantz

_Hanté_ ne désigne pas un défaut.
_Déglingué_, si.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

hellstan said:


> _Hanté_ ne désigne pas un défaut.
> _Déglingué_, si.


Merci. Je comprends alors ton point : on ne peut concevoir sciemment quelque chose avec un défaut. 
(mais je ne peux le partager, j'ai conçu beaucoup de choses avec des défauts dans ma vie ! Surtout si c'est pour m'amuser !  )


----------



## Quantz

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Merci. Je comprends alors ton point : on ne peut concevoir sciemment quelque chose avec un défaut.
> (mais je ne peux le partager, j'ai conçu beaucoup de choses avec des défauts dans ma vie ! Surtout si c'est pour m'amuser !  )



Si, on peut, et c'est ici le cas. Mais déglingué ne désigne pas un défaut conçu, le terme désigne un défaut acquis par accident, usure, etc.

Une vie sans défaut serait rasoir, barbante, longue et terne comme un cheveu pas entretenu, non ?


----------



## Already-Seen

As egueule said the ride itself is not called 'wobbly stairs.' It's a feature of a bigger ride, in your case, a hall of mirrors. The ride I'm familiar with is called "House of Fun". It's different from your context but the concept is similar. To get on the ride, you need to get on a moving staircase (every other step moves in opposite direction from the step above or below... I'm not sure you'll understand the explanation but it's hard to get on the stairs. It's a version of your wobbly stairs.) In your example, they call it wobbly stairs, but I'm not sure everybody calls it that (or do they??). I think it's more a description than a real name. As for a translation, there were lots of good translation on the first page of this thread... You just need to convey that it's hard to stay on the stairs because they are not steady.


----------



## Quantz

Already-Seen said:


> As egueule said the ride itself is not called 'wobbly stairs.' It's a feature of a bigger ride, in your case, a hall of mirrors. The ride I'm familiar with is called "House of Fun". It's different from your context but the concept is similar. To get on the ride, you need to get on a moving staircase (every other step moves in opposite direction from the step above or below... I'm not sure you'll understand the explanation but it's hard to get on the stairs. It's a version of your wobbly stairs.) In your example, they call it wobbly stairs, but I'm not sure everybody calls it that (or do they??). I think it's more a description than a real name. As for a translation, there were lots of good translation on the first page of this thread... You just need to convey that it's hard to stay on the stairs because they are not steady.



Exactly.
But no match in french as far as i know.


----------



## Gil

Dans le texte source, le contexte (fête foraine) nous indique que l'escalier est intentionnellement "wobbly"  (instable).  Le caractère intentionnel ne vient pas du mot "wobbly".
Si nous avons le même contexte dans une traduction, pourquoi les francophones ne comprendraient-ils pas la même chose?  Est-ce  qu'il faut traduire? Ou faut-il expliquer parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez perspicaces?  (J'ai fait un effort pour trouver un mot poli)


----------



## Quantz

Gil said:


> Dans le texte source, le contexte (fête foraine) nous indique que l'escalier est intentionnellement "wobbly"  (instable).  Le caractère intentionnel ne vient pas du mot "wobbly".
> Si nous avons le même contexte dans une traduction, pourquoi les francophones ne comprendraient-ils pas la même chose?  Est-ce  qu'il faut traduire? Ou faut-il expliquer parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez perspicaces?  (J'ai fait un effort pour trouver un mot poli)



Gil, le texte n'indique nulle part ce que vous indiquez, c'est bien le problème.
Le texte est rapide et elliptique.
Et je confirme : le lecteur français est moins apte à saisir les acrobaties
de la langue anglaise, même traduite en français. Placez un lecteur français devant deux pages de Moby Dick, Ulysses ou Au-dessous du volcan, et faites le tri. Vous seriez surpris du nombre de cancres qui préfèrent Christine Angot…


----------



## PERSEE

hellstan said:


> Trop littéraire : les forains ne sont pas des poètes…
> Escalier qui tangue



Pourquoi les forains (ou du moins certains d'entre eux) ne seraient pas des poètes ? Tout existe...


----------



## Quantz

PERSEE said:


> Pourquoi les forains (ou du moins certains d'entre eux) ne seraient pas des poètes ? Tout existe...



Pas des poètes du mot : des poètes du muscle et du simulacre, peut-être (dans les films de Fellini ou Wenders…).


----------



## Nicomon

Gil said:


> "chambranler" et "chambranlant" pourraient nous tirer d'affaire, mais il y en a qui ne comprendraient pas.


Salut gil 

Les québécois comprendraient.  Dans le sens usuel de "wobbly". Je ne t'étonnerai pas en disant que _chambranlant_ est aussi le premier mot qui m'est venu à l'esprit en lisant le titre du fil. 


> [Québec] [Familier] bancal, boiteux, branlant, instable.


 
En « googlant » Bushkill Park, j'ai trouvé ces deux textes :


> - I went to Bushkill park last year... They have the old pretzel dark ride and they also have a classic funhouse from the thirties like on "Little Rascals". A wood spinning barrel, distorted mirrors, *moving rickety stairs*, wooden sliding board etc.
> 
> - The “Barl of Fun” was next. This is an old (very old) wooden funhouse with a sign proudly proclaiming “featured on the Discovery Channel.” It features a really large rotating wooden barrel, an extensive collection of distorting mirrors, rolling walkways, *a rickety staircase* and an enormous wooden slide polished smooth from years of use.]


 
Donc on parle bien d'une attraction. Dans le même sens que « farceur », il y aurait peut-être « escalier truqué? »  

J'aime bien « escalier animé ». Et il me vient tout à coup : « escalier endiablé » 

Mais bon, si en anglais c'est "wobbly", on peut sans doute aussi le traduire par des mots (déjà suggérés) comme _branlant, oscillant..._


----------



## Quantz

"chambranlant" est magnifiquez, comme souvent le français du Québec,
mais impraticable.
"Truqué" n'est pas mal.
Escalier piégé ?


----------



## archijacq

escalier chahuteur


----------



## Nicomon

hellstan said:


> "chambranlant" est magnifiquez, comme souvent le français du Québec,
> mais impraticable. Dommage
> "Truqué" n'est pas mal.
> Escalier piégé ?


 Bon matin ou après-midi,

clopac a suggéré « piégé » au #11 et tu as répondu ceci au #12 :


> @clopac : "piégé" évoque une intention, pas un état...


 
archi, _chahuteur _fait plus penser à _turbulent_ ou _tapageur _que _remuant/oscillant._ Non

Une dernière pour rire, et je rends mon tablier : _Escalier valsant_


----------



## archijacq

on trouvera aussi:
escaliers farceurs
escaliers espiègles

www.cerpi.be/DIVERS/ATTRACTIONS/boites_horreur_1.htm


----------



## archijacq

Nicomon said:


> Bon matin ou après-midi,
> 
> clopac a suggéré « piégé » au #11 et tu as répondu ceci au #12 :
> 
> 
> archi, _chahuteur _fait plus penser à _turbulent_ ou _tapageur _que _remuant/oscillant._ Non
> 
> Une dernière pour rire, et je rends mon tablier : _Escalier valsant_



bousculer dans tous les sens: (une tempête qui chahute un navire)


----------



## Nicomon

archijacq said:


> bousculer dans tous les sens: (une tempête qui chahute un navire)


 
Merci pour cette précision.  Ce sens de « chahuter » m'avait échappé. 

Egueule a déjà suggéré « escalier farceur » (page 1)  

On parle aussi dans l' article auquel tu donnes le lien de « tout ce qu'il faut pour se casser la figure », alors l'idée de Jabote : « escalier casse-gueule »  ou peut-être (si on n'aime pas gueule) « escalier casse-cou » conviendrait peut-être aussi. 

Je crois bien qu'on a fait le tour de la question.


----------



## Already-Seen

escalier chancelant ?
I also like "truqué", "casse-cou" and "farceur" among others...





> Je crois bien qu'on a fait le tour de la question.


 I hope so!!


----------



## Quantz

Nicomon said:


> Bon matin ou après-midi,
> 
> clopac a suggéré « piégé » au #11 et tu as répondu ceci au #12 :
> 
> 
> archi, _chahuteur _fait plus penser à _turbulent_ ou _tapageur _que _remuant/oscillant._ Non
> 
> Une dernière pour rire, et je rends mon tablier : _Escalier valsant_



Cher Nicomon,
Depuis 1727 environ, mon cerveau gauche ne sait plus ce que fait mon cerveau droit.

Je reprends le tablier, je le noue dans mon dos et je suggère :
Escalier _valseur_.
Le tour de la question ? Déjà ?


----------



## Nicomon

hellstan said:


> Chère Nicomon,
> Je reprends le tablier, je le noue dans mon dos et je suggère :
> Escalier _valseur_.


  J'achète !
En passant... Nicomon c'est féminin (d'où le noeud rose sur la tête de ma lapine)


----------



## Gil

Je préfère le tango
Donc, escalier "tangueur"
Salut Nico au noeud rose...


----------



## Nicomon

Gil said:


> Je préfère le tango
> Donc, escalier "tangueur"
> Salut Nico au noeud rose...


  Salut gil...

T'as raison. Comme dans « tango endiablé ». 

Dans ce cas, retour à la case 9, où Hellstan a suggéré « qui tangue ». Puisque personne a mordu à mon « escalier endiablé ». 

Je l'ai dit qu'on avait fait le tour de la question.


----------



## Gil

Nicomon said:


> Je l'ai dit qu'on avait fait le tour de la question.


Compris, on tourne en rond


----------



## Quantz

Yes, indeed, a wobbly matter.


----------

